# M12 on Ground Jobs



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Have any of you done a full ground job with the M12 Hackzall? If so how did it hold up?

I just bought my first M12 tool and am anxious to get some use out of it. Regardless of whether or not its good on grounds I know I'll get plenty of use out of it in other scenarios.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Not sure what u mean by 'ground' job???


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I like the m12 line especially the copper cutter and the impact. As for the sawzall if you have more than a few cuts you will be continually frustrated with it. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

justme said:


> I like the m12 line especially the copper cutter and the impact. As for the sawzall if you have more than a few cuts you will be continually frustrated with it. Just my 2 cents.


^^^YUP! I had to pick one up out of necessity on a job under a mobile home in which I always turn the power off and I was in need of a new 18v kit but i figured since I've got a bunch of m12 tools I opted to buy the m12 hackzall, it struggled to finish the job which was cutting 2"&3" ABS I will definitely upgrade to the larger m12 batteries as the life out of the hackzall is not long and required constant battery changing. I will be purchasing the ridgid 3amp fuego one hand recip saw for future hard to get to spots and just hook up the generator if power is off. So to answer your question NO, it should not be relied on as a primary recip saw as you will easily find its limits and waste mucho time


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Hate the hackzall....too much vibration. If the dewalt 4 way chuck can't get in there then it time for....wait, what was I thinking.....the big sawzall has always had enough room.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Hate the hackzall....too much vibration. If the dewalt 4 way chuck can't get in there then it time for....wait, what was I thinking.....the big sawzall has always had enough room.


Howdy gear junky, so how is the 4 way chuck I'm torn between a new dewalt 20v max kit or a milwaukee kit, I'm leaning towards to dewalt for that feature though.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I got the 18v dewalt. Maybe 6 years old? Love that 4 way chuck. Gets the blade in close with no tools needed to tighten. Would buy another one in a heartbeat.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> Hate the hackzall....too much vibration. If the dewalt 4 way chuck can't get in there then it time for....wait, what was I thinking.....the big sawzall has always had enough room.


What are your thoughts on the M18 Hackzall?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Never tried it....I had the 12v model.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've had a few 12v line toys. Wouldn't recommend them


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Invest in the larger battery for the M12 they are well worth it.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I have the pvc shear, copper tubing cutter, and two hackzalls. They get used constantly. The shear uses batteries pretty quick. I liked the hackzall so much I bought a second for larger jobs so we dont have to hand them back and forth


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

I cut a piece of 2" PVC pipe with it today and compared to my full size sawzall I might get a little impatient with it lol.


----------

